# The 2011 BMW 740i and 740Li Sedans Pricing Announced



## asadkhan1988 (May 2, 2008)

BMW is a billion dollar entity, if not close to a thrillion dollar entity, and any well managed company knows very well, that in a tough economy, diversification is key to success in such environment. BMW is displaying such.

my applaud to thee elite car company in thee world. :thumbup:


----------

